# Newbie here - P99C



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Hello all,

Came here from hkpro...

Anyway, I picked up a Walther P99C AS this weekend, took it out and put 250 rounds thru it, and I'm really warming up to it.

I had been looking for a carry piece and am a die-hard USP fan. But given my size (5'11', 165lbs) the USP compact was still a bit chunky for me. And I really wanted to like the P2000SK, but the finger grooves just didn't fit me at all. 

I had always been curious about the P99's and it would just so happen that my dealer had the compact.. fits my hand better than a USP, and $300 cheaper than the SK.

Anyway, the P99C has me actually thinking about getting a fullsize now, and maybe even retiring the USP.. (never thought I would say that!)

I'm still getting used to the trigger, but I did pretty good with it my first time out. The DA pull is better than the USP, and the SA pull isn't quite as crisp, but I'm still getting a feel for it. 

A couple of questions, and I guess this is mainly directed at Shipwreck, since I see he has one too:

1) In lurking around on the internet, it seems there's a lack of holster selection for the compact. I did snag a uncle mikes kydex for a SW99/P99, and it looks to work ok, other than the extra length in the holster. So I'm thinking that a holster designated for the fullsize P99 work work fine, other than having some empty space at the end? I'm really after a IWB leather, if anyone has any suggestions..

2) Regarding sights, can I assume that a set of aftermarket sights listed for the SW99/P99 will work on the compact? I'm specifically looking at the XS Express sights - I have a set on the USP and they work great for me.

3) Any other info regarding peculiarities of the P99, parts interchangibility with the SW99, etc?

Thanks in advance -


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years until I got rid of it and got a compact Walther P99 last year - also hard chromed my slide.

It is a great gun. The trigger will smooth up a bit after 500 rounds or so.

I used a Bianchi 7L holster - a leather belt holster. I think w/ the exception of some of the tight kydex holsters, pretty much any holster made for the fullsize will work for the compact. My Bianchi is made for the fullsize. But, I actually like the little bit of extra leather on the holster. Many holsters do not protect the very end of the gun - the muzzle area. And, when I sit down on a wooden bench or something similiar, I hear the front of the gun loudly hit the surface.

I carried a Glock 26 for many years in a holster made for a Glock 19, so I knew it worked out well, and that is why I did the same for my Walther.

As for sights - I prefer stock sights. But yes, the SW99 sights should fit that gun too.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info -

I thought of one more - With Walther's free mag offer, do you know if they will they send me one with the finger extension or the flat baseplate? I find that muzzle flip is a bit more with the flat baseplates. Also, any other part sources other than Walther direct or Earl's?

Thx-


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

For Mag try
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Thanks, I've gotten stuff from them before. All they list is the flat baseplate compact mag..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck getting the baseplates. I called Walther USA/S&W directly, and I asked about the base plates. I was told that the mags are imported into america as 1 piece, and they therefore had no extra base plates. Yet, others online have claimed to have gotten them from S&W. I mentioned this over the phone, but they stuck to the same story.

Someone on AR15.com was nice enough to send me an extra base plate for free - so both of my mags have the extension, luckily.

Earl's is the only place I have seen the base plates for sale. Unfortunate;y, he has a $25 minimum order. Try to find some mags w/ the base plate extinsions - maybe call S&W and order the mag directly from them. Or, buy another flat base plate mag from CDNN, and then order a few extensions from Earls.

I do not know what kind of mag comes with that free offer - I got in on their previous offer of a free range bag, but I would have preferred a free 15/16 round mag (a full size mag).


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Hmm.. maybe I'll just do the free mag and see what it ends up being. Hopefully it doesn't take forever to get processed - 

I think I'll send an email to S&W and see what they say. If I find out anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, when U send in the stuff for the mag, ask for what you want - write it down on the bottom.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I sent away for my free clip a week ago. I'll let you know when it comes in


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Just an update, haven't heard back from S&W..

So I went ahead and ordered an extra mag and a couple of baseplates from Earl's. Also have XS sights on order, both should be here next week. 

I've been doing a lot of digging around on the web for holsters, and I think I've got it narrowed down to Bulman Gunleather (http://www.bulmangunleather.com/). He's got several models of IWB, ranging from $85 to $140. From what I found on other forums, he does first class work. The encouraging thing is that he specifically lists the P99 compact as a model he can fit, as opposed to other makers I found that just do the P99 fullsize. Haven't ordered yet though, still mulling over the choices..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, go get the Matrix holster I bought for $20 from Galco - local store had one. Thread is here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=761&highlight=

I bought one for a HK USP compact. It fits my SW99 and my compact P99 just fine. A 3 gun holster


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Point taken, but I think I've gotten to the point where it looks like only an good IWB will cut it (see my other post about having bony hips and no ass).. I've tried various OWB before, and I never felt comfortable with the amount that I seem to print in summer clothes. 

And IMO, some things are worth the extra money if they work and are comfortable - holsters, shoes, a good pillow.. to each his own I guess.


----------

